# ST. PETERSBURG | Novaja Gollandia/New Holland Development News



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

In St. Petersburg, Russia, there is coming a new building on the old Novaja Gollandia area. It used to be a place where people where not allowed to come. No it's becoming an place with culture and a theatre. The design is from Foster and Partners.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

looks good. what is now on this place ???? it is an empty place or some old buildings on it???


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

michal1982 said:


> looks good. what is now on this place ???? it is an empty place or some old buildings on it???


Currently its abandoned with old buildings


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow, this looks great.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

You can find more information and pics on http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Practice/Default.aspx then look in _culture_


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, breathtaking!


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

I believe it used to be an army base in the past


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Information;

It is the only island in the city that is handmade. It has nothing to do with Holland (The Netherlands). It was a millitary thing, wood was dryed there and later it was transported by boats. It was transported to the harbour to make boats. The tsaar thought it was a place to beautiful for the army and wood so he made a house there in Dutch style to relax. Nobody knows if it ever was there. De tsaar was meeting people there who just travelled to The Netherlands. People where not allowed to come there, but know it's getting a renovation.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Has the construction started yet ? I read this a bout a year ago and up untill now nothing update , please post some fotos if you've got them


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Some new renderings from Foster and Partners:























































And you can find a video here.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Haaahh ! look at that... lovely , but it's a foto shop right ? anyway ,still a project in the making ,good to know it 's not been abandonning , Thanks for posting it


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, those are just renderings.

A picture from Wikipedia:


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

By the way ,that Gate is magnificient, are they gonna keep it as well as the whole classic architecture of the old structure ? if so how stable are they ? does any one know ?


----------



## nemtirev (Jun 5, 2008)

Шикарный проект,правда теще не нравится.й только старые здания нравятся


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Interesting concept)))


----------



## ozyurti (Sep 12, 2008)

is there any news from this project?


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! Its amazing! It will be a new pearl of the city!


----------



## ozyurti (Sep 12, 2008)

What is the last situation about this project?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! That is a stunning project! And that gate is really massive.


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

skyboi said:


> By the way ,that Gate is magnificient, are they gonna keep it as well as the whole classic architecture of the old structure ? if so how stable are they ? does any one know ?


yeah, i too think itd be a shame to demo such a beautiful gate!


----------



## Sechou (Mar 25, 2014)

The angle is the same, but the photo is taken at the daylight time.









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd73XetFehf/?taken-by=doctor_matveev


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This really turned out fantastic, great revitalisation of historical buildings - and very tasteful contemporary additions! kay:


----------



## Sechou (Mar 25, 2014)

Winter 2019:



Xanderyl said:


> Новая Голландия зимой
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some works are going on:



giper said:


> 14.12.2018


----------



## Sechou (Mar 25, 2014)

From the local section



Xanderyl said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Buo84ZbliAe/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

